# engine almost dies



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

As I'm going down the road the car will almost die if I don't get out off the gas. I think that the exhaust is plugged will that cause the jerking back and forth if the gas is causing to much back pressure.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> As I'm going down the road the car will almost die if I don't get out off the gas.


 Hmm maybe a little slower this time please. You seem to be missing a few words. The engine almost dies unless you let off the gas while driving normally? Or under full throttle? Sounds like a plugged fuel filter to me.....You let off the gas, and if your car is a 5-spd the injectors stop cycling, which allows fuel pressure to build back up in the rail. How often do you have to do this, pretty constantly?......


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

when it is running I have feather the gas to keep it from dieing. Now on the road under normal driving I have to do the samething to keep it running. But the exhaust just seemed like it was coughing like it wasn't getting the air out. ????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If the catalytic converter was clogged, you'd hear a sound like a plugged vacuum cleaner. Your problem sounds more like what I mentioned before, or some kind of intake leak. What does it idle like. Rough? Smooth?


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

really rough! it smell like it is running rich or something. If I take my foot off the gas it will die just did it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Just a thought, but check the vacuum line going to the fuel pressure regulator. Sometimes the diaphram inside the regulator breaks and you'll get a lot of extra gas through there going into the engine. Turn the engine on and pull the line off, you'll get a spray of gas out through there if that is the case (Don't let it spray on the distributor!!!!!)


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got a new pressure reg. and injectors and fuel rail. I just got the campaign thing done.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> I just got a new pressure reg. and injectors and fuel rail. I just got the campaign thing done.


Just because the parts are new does not exempt them from being bad. Check it anyway, it's just an idea, like I said. 
Is your car turbo or nonturbo......


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Just because the parts are new does not exempt them from being bad. Check it anyway, it's just an idea, like I said.
> Is your car turbo or nonturbo......


non turbo. I'll check thanks for the help. Let you know
do you work on the 300's for fun or as a job?
thanks again


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> non turbo. I'll check thanks for the help. Let you know
> do you work on the 300's for fun or as a job?
> thanks again


Not as a job, but not really for fun, either. My car had a lot of problems.....


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Not as a job, but not really for fun, either. My car had a lot of problems.....


thx for the help


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Also check your intake hoses for any leaks... I had to nurse my car home one night because I blew the hot pipe off a little. Make sure everything is good an tight there.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

when you changed out the rad you had to take the airbox out right? maybe you should check to make sure there isn't an air leak in that stuff, cause unmetered air can wreak havoc on the system.


----------

